# Needle Storage



## tongiesue (May 29, 2011)

An old new topic. My name is Sue and I'm from Kansas; been knitting for about 50 years and still learning. I ordered some plastic tubes that are used to store thread for embroidery machines and,lo and behold, they are great for storing my knitting needles. Even the extra long ones.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a variety of storage "solutions"..some of which are "off beat". For Single pointed needles I use a lovely, modern glass vase. My Double Pointed needles are stored in toothbrush cases (cheap and you can write the size on each case). For my circulars, I finally broke down and bought the Namaste circular storage case from Knitpicks - not cheap but worth it.

I've been knitting for 45 years and finding ways to keep things organized is mandatory - or I wouldn't be able to find anything!


----------



## 71bear (May 15, 2011)

i started using an art/tackle box to store my needles in! wow. its great, it also stores my extra scissors, long enough for a ruler, and all my other knitten stuff.
as a matter of fact, I am on the road heading to John C Campbell folk school and I brought the box along in my trunk with my projects in a storage basket.


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

hello sue i keep some needles in a tall spaghetti type tin and some in a free plastic needle bag i had from a magazine. the rest are here there and everywhere bit like the yarn!!


----------



## dragonkeeper (Feb 15, 2011)

I plan to do this as soon as I find a good hedgehog pattern. I thought this was too adorable not to do.


----------



## magaret (Apr 17, 2011)

that is brilliant,just love it


----------



## wackycat4 (Jan 28, 2011)

dragonkeeper- that's the best! Please let us know if you are serious about hedgehog pattern and please share!!!!!!
:evil: 
wackycat


----------



## dragonkeeper (Feb 15, 2011)

wackycat4 said:


> dragonkeeper- that's the best! Please let us know if you are serious about hedgehog pattern and please share!!!!!!
> :evil:
> wackycat


Completely serious! I've been looking for a pattern that I think will work for about a week now.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Dragonkeeper - Check out fiber trends. They have cute hedgehog, about 7-8 inches tall and felted. I think it could be adapted. CUTE idea. I have a friend who loves hedgehogs and this is a must.

Tomgiesue - I hsve an emboidery machine and keep my thread in a shallow drawered cabinet. I have not seen these tubes. Are they clear and what is the source? This sounds like someting I could use for needles and gel pens.

Thanks


----------



## dragonkeeper (Feb 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Dragonkeeper - Check out fiber trends. They have cute hedgehog, about 7-8 inches tall and felted. I think it could be adapted. CUTE idea. I have a friend who loves hedgehogs and this is a must.
> 
> Tomgiesue - I hsve an emboidery machine and keep my thread in a shallow drawered cabinet. I have not seen these tubes. Are they clear and what is the source? This sounds like someting I could use for needles and gel pens.
> 
> Thanks


I've looked at that one and thought I could just lop off the legs, but I'm wondering about making him a bit wider. His base would have to be pretty wide and flat to keep him from tipping over.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

tongiesue said:


> An old new topic. My name is Sue and I'm from Kansas; been knitting for about 50 years and still learning. I ordered some plastic tubes that are used to store thread for embroidery machines and,lo and behold, they are great for storing my knitting needles. Even the extra long ones.


I have a large metal tube that, dare I admit, was a container of Frangelico. It makes a wonderful container for knitting needles and the Frangelico wasn't bad either. LOL


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

are you by chance from Tonganoxie? I'm just down the road in Overland Park.


----------



## Dorabell (May 26, 2011)

Dragonkeeper,
I love the hedgehog storage for needles. What a brilliant idea. Dorabell


----------



## deenc (Feb 11, 2011)

My daughter & I spent a week at Campbell Folk School taking a knitting class----fun & learned a lot. It is an amazing place to spend time.
Enjoy your visit.


----------



## tongiesue (May 29, 2011)

Hi all, I am from Tonganoxie. I ordered the plastic tubes from Shoppers Rule on line. They are a sturdy plastic with a lid. The hedehog is darling, and, I never thought about the spahetti storage bins. Thanks for all the clever ideas


----------



## toto (May 27, 2011)

I bought the travel tubes for tooth brushes (wall-mart) .99 cent for my crochet hooks and Hobby Lobby has a cloth roll up for paint brushes that I use to store my knitting needles


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I completely agree with Courier...I also got the Namaste case for circular needles from Knit Picks ..mine is in red..so it will be noticable..love it !!!
I could NOT exist without organization of my knitting/ crocheting etc.
I have several projects WIP's ..I keep those labeled with size needle etc..mostly in zipper bags I also got from Knit Picks.
I am just a happier camper if I am organized.

Camilla



courier770 said:


> I have a variety of storage "solutions"..some of which are "off beat". For Single pointed needles I use a lovely, modern glass vase. My Double Pointed needles are stored in toothbrush cases (cheap and you can write the size on each case). For my circulars, I finally broke down and bought the Namaste circular storage case from Knitpicks - not cheap but worth it.
> 
> I've been knitting for 45 years and finding ways to keep things organized is mandatory - or I wouldn't be able to find anything!


----------



## Appleblossom (May 6, 2011)

That makes me smile....


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hedgehog is too cute...I think of taking a lot of space up and ugh dust...
Being allergic I gotta have contained storage to keep it dust free.
Thanks for sharing,

Camilla


----------



## marchwater (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello,
Now dont laugh! But I found an extra large make-up travel case. I think its perfect. It opens like a book, with a zipper along all three sides. When open, each side, has its own plastic cover with a zipper, to keep your toiletrie bottles from moving. On one side I keep my bobbins, scissors, tape measure, a copy of my pattern, of the sweater that I am working on. Crocet hooks and other misc. And on the other side I can keep most of my needles. The case is a very pretty bright color and has two handles. Every little tool that I need is kept in it. Its my knitting tool box. As we travel a lot, its always with me as I knit along the highways. I did start making copies of my knitting instructions. its less wear and tear on my books and my books dont get misplaced. And when I copy the pattern, I blow it up a bit, so that I dont need my glasses. So these are a few of my silly little things that I do, hope they are helpful to you.


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

My long needle are in a lovely blue vase from a yard sale find but I'm not pleased about circular needle storage-now they are in ziploc bags with the size on the outside but it seems messy--- looking for a new solution


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

I love it!!! You're right -- it's too cute not to do.  If you find the pattern, please post it.


----------



## judithw1 (Mar 8, 2011)

I am from Kansas and then moved to Richmond, VA. We lived in Mission and Shawnee Mission. My husbands father lived in Overland Park at 121st and Roe. He died almost a year ago and we have no relatives left there. We have good friends, but probably won't have a reason to go back there soon.

It's nice to see someone that knows the area around where we used to live


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

dragonkeeper said:


> I plan to do this as soon as I find a good hedgehog pattern. I thought this was too adorable not to do.


Your projects are always cute, kookie and fabulous!! I'm sure you'll find what you're looking for and make it even better!!


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

I posted my knitting and crocheting organizer a few weeks back but thought I'd add it to all of your wonderful ideas for organizing our craft goodies.
It's just homemade from dollar fabric from WalMart but it holds just about everything!


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Annies Attic has some fabulous storage. Plastic sheets with pockets sized for circular or for straight needles. They have holes punched on the left side so they go into a standard 3 ring binder and a place on each pocket to select the size needle stired in the pocket.
These have worked great for me.


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

marchwater said:


> Hello,
> Now dont laugh! But I found an extra large make-up travel case. I think its perfect. It opens like a book, with a zipper along all three sides. When open, each side, has its own plastic cover with a zipper, to keep your toiletrie bottles from moving. On one side I keep my bobbins, scissors, tape measure, a copy of my pattern, of the sweater that I am working on. Crocet hooks and other misc. And on the other side I can keep most of my needles. The case is a very pretty bright color and has two handles. Every little tool that I need is kept in it. Its my knitting tool box. As we travel a lot, its always with me as I knit along the highways. I did start making copies of my knitting instructions. its less wear and tear on my books and my books dont get misplaced. And when I copy the pattern, I blow it up a bit, so that I dont need my glasses. So these are a few of my silly little things that I do, hope they are helpful to you.


Marchwater -Not silly, very practical. I use a see through cosmetic bag also with zip on three sides. All my knitting stuff needs sorting out at the moment, which I must admit, I do like organising it and tidying. Makes me feel better somehow


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

Rumrunner said:


> My long needle are in a lovely blue vase from a yard sale find but I'm not pleased about circular needle storage-now they are in ziploc bags with the size on the outside but it seems messy--- looking for a new solution


I wonder if you used the plastic sheets with pockets made for school binders and maybe one of those coloured plastic binders if you would be happier. I think there is even a little place for a name tag where you could identify the size of circular. Hope this helps Norah


----------



## Lucas (Apr 6, 2011)

And I'm from 'way down here in Wichita!!! 
In a spare bedroom, I have macrame hanging baskets filled with yarns. That is the stash room for all my yarns. One day I had a bunch of round needles in my hand to store. LIGHT BULB!! 
I gathered all my circulars and threaded them around the macrame according to size. 
Works well and circulars hang straight so no worry about cable twisting when in use. Aluminum/stainless steel needles also make a slight chime when basket moved.


----------



## PatsyLou (Apr 24, 2011)

Needles.com has a fabric holder with slots for each size needle. You just insert them and roll it up and tie it. Works great with my bamboo needles and they come in all sizes from 9" to 14".


----------



## 18837 (Apr 29, 2011)

I've been knitting for around 45 yrs also. One day at a craft store they were selling the cardboard gift wine bottle boxes. They have covers attached and a cord handle. They work just great for needle storage. also, you just slip the lid up and there are the numbered tops showing.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

SJ said:


> I've been knitting for around 45 yrs also. One day at a craft store they were selling the cardboard gift wine bottle boxes. They have covers attached and a cord handle. They work just great for needle storage. also, you just slip the lid up and there are the numbered tops showing.


I found those wine bottles on sale in Michaels and thought what a great idea for knitting needles and they also work very well for my spinning spindles. :thumbup:


----------



## 18837 (Apr 29, 2011)

HOHO and there is the pic of your Bichon. Great dogs. remember I have the Lahsa/Bichon............Beau.
Happy Memorial Day


----------



## Writer (Apr 26, 2011)

I use a CD case for my circular needles. I punch holes in quart size plastic Ziplock bags label them with number and length of cable. Makes one big convenient binder.


----------



## Knitting Cruiser (Mar 19, 2011)

Just discovered another great little storage container--wanted something to put my yarn needles (not knitting needles) in and decided that the small, travel sized "Brush Picks" (tooth picks) container is perfect. It is clear, small, and has a flip top lid so there is no separate lid to misplace. It is also flat so it doesn't roll off the table.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Rumrunner said:


> My long needle are in a lovely blue vase from a yard sale find but I'm not pleased about circular needle storage-now they are in ziploc bags with the size on the outside but it seems messy--- looking for a new solution


My circs are in ziploc freezer bags with the size on the outside too. I found a cosmetic bag -the kind that comes free with department store cosmetics- that all those ziplocks will fit into perfectly, in my "too good to throw away, will use someday" junk. The zipper goes halfway down both sides so I can open it up wide enough to go through the bags and find the needle I want w/o taking everything out.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

I, too, keep straight needles & crochet hooks in a vase (or in my case, a tall, thin jar!), but have put my circular needles in those plastic sheet covers, labeled the size & then into a large binder. Since this is mostly what I use, this seemed to work best without putting out much $$. Fun to see what others do! I love the hedgehog!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Some really good storage suggestions. I use cases for needle storage.I just keep adding on cases. I am getting to make some on the sewing macjile.


----------



## annie'snana (May 24, 2011)

what great ideas! I like them as I would like to take my knitting while traveling in the car.


----------



## Teach2345 (Apr 17, 2011)

To me the hardest needles to store are circular. I finally tried an accordion-style file (meant for bills, etc.) that i found at Staples. It works really well!

Teach23456


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

OMG. Just gave me an idea that it would also be great with a porcupine pattern. :lol:


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

I have a beautiful vase that I put mine in. they look so wonderful in it and everyone always comments on it when they come to my house.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

I was replying to the pic of the hedgehog.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Courier, 

Can you tell me how many needles the Namaste bag holds. I don't find that information in the descriptions. I have so many circulars, and I use them all at times. Just have them in paper towel rolls and it's not a happy solution


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

The hedgehog is really cute. . . . to keep him from tipping over, put rice or popcorn (unpopped) in his bottom. . . he become a sort of bean bag and will sit up easily. . . . jj


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I love the Namaste circular needle cases. I have one for my 16" needles and one for my 24" needles.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

This is really cute!!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

My Namaste needle holders are red too (favorite color). I have a lot of Namaste knit/crochet bags too. I have to stay away from their website on purpose--will lose my mind and order something else in red! Their Monroe bag and messenger bag are on my list of things to order in the future.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Camilla--
I agree with you about being organized. I don't like having to stop my knitting/crocheting to look for needles, etc. I have everything on hand so I can find it. I also have the Namaste needle "buddies" cases (long and short) to keep the needles your are using in your project bag; the short ones are for crochet hooks and/or dpns. I collect knitting/crochet needles also. I have the plastic needle organizers sheets (from Patternworks) with the sizes on them. I keep these needles/hooks in a case logic 3 ring zippered notebook by company, size etc. This keeps them clean and safe from any damage. My portfolios are case logic double 3 ring binders also.
The size is just right to keep all your pattern info in document protectors after you have completed a project. I have one for knitting and one for crocheting.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Great idea using the cosmetic case. Great way to organize everything. I have always made copies of patterns; very portable and you can make notes on them.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi, Gina--

The Namaste case has about 15 slots. I has accordian sides (it stretches a little bit). I have all my Addi circular needles in it along with their original cases. It comes with tabs so you can insert the needle size in the top slot. You can get more than one set of needles in each slot (1 or more pairs of size 3 for example). I like it because it does not take up a lot of space and it is red (my favorite color!) I have one case for 16" needles and 1 case for 24" & larger needles.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Gina..I am not Courier but I can tell you..I have same Namaste circular needle bag..and it holds 15 circular needles..or I should say 15 slots...I am sure you could fit more in it as it expands like an accordian.

Hope that helps,

Camilla



gina said:


> Hi Courier,
> 
> Can you tell me how many needles the Namaste bag holds. I don't find that information in the descriptions. I have so many circulars, and I use them all at times. Just have them in paper towel rolls and it's not a happy solution


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

lol Carlyta..you sound like me..
and my oldest daughter used to say ...uh..mom you are so anal retentive lol...their slang for being uptight about being organized lol.

Camilla



Carlyta said:


> Camilla--
> I agree with you about being organized. I don't like having to stop my knitting/crocheting to look for needles, etc. I have everything on hand so I can find it. I also have the Namaste needle "buddies" cases (long and short) to keep the needles your are using in your project bag; the short ones are for crochet hooks and/or dpns. I collect knitting/crochet needles also. I have the plastic needle organizers sheets (from Patternworks) with the sizes on them. I keep these needles/hooks in a case logic 3 ring zippered notebook by company, size etc. This keeps them clean and safe from any damage. My portfolios are case logic double 3 ring binders also.
> The size is just right to keep all your pattern info in document protectors after you have completed a project. I have one for knitting and one for crocheting.


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

judithw1 said:


> I am from Kansas and then moved to Richmond, VA. We lived in Mission and Shawnee Mission. My husbands father lived in Overland Park at 121st and Roe. He died almost a year ago and we have no relatives left there. We have good friends, but probably won't have a reason to go back there soon.
> 
> It's nice to see someone that knows the area around where we used to live


Where do you live in Richmond? I live in Glen Allen and go to the Knitting Basket often. Have you ever been to the yarn lounge on Cary Street? I read their blog, but have never been there. Nice to know there is somebody else in Richmond.


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

For my circular needles, I buy up zipper pencil cases when the school supplies are on sale in Sept. (usually down to only 25 cents each). They fit perfectly in a 3 ring binder!
I love the toothbrush holder for the double points!
Getting some great ideas from all the members here!


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks to those who replied. Would need at least 3 of them, so have to think about it...Major investment for me.


----------



## jeanmofa (Apr 23, 2011)

I keep my shorter needed in a box made to put a bottle of wine into. Michaels have them on sale now and then. They work very well for me


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

71bear said:


> i started using an art/tackle box to store my needles in! wow. its great, it also stores my extra scissors, long enough for a ruler, and all my other knitten stuff.
> as a matter of fact, I am on the road heading to John C Campbell folk school and I brought the box along in my trunk with my projects in a storage basket.


----------



## judithw1 (Mar 8, 2011)

I live in Glen Allen also...in Insbrook, The Forest.

I haven't been to the many of the yarn stores. The one on Hugenot and the one in charlottesville. I used to go to the one on Gaskins until it closed...took several classes there...but am not a very advanced knitter...scarves and I am trying a fingerless mitten as I am a rug hooker and my lower arm gets torn up by the prickly stuff that is on there to hold the rug across the frame. Where do you live?

Judy


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

great idea my needles are wrapped in a plastic bag but this idea seems more manageable thanks again happy knitting


----------



## thirwoodnana (Mar 11, 2011)

Some great ideas,I am definetly looking for a new way to store my circular needles.I just might invest in one from knit pik,or make one myself which would be alot cheaper.


----------



## susanjay (Mar 21, 2011)

I store my straight needles in a wine gift tube. For the round ones, I have a binder with the plastic sleeves for papers. I can label the size on the outside of the plastic sleeve and they are not so tightly coiled that way. The binder slips easily into my knitting bag so I always have a good variety of them with me.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

<<I've been knitting for 45 years and finding ways to keep things organized is mandatory - or I wouldn't be able to find anything!>>>

Oh My is that what my problem is??? I neeedddd to get organized! But then I would find out how much I do have and how many doubles I have.....


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

dragonkeeper said:


> I plan to do this as soon as I find a good hedgehog pattern. I thought this was too adorable not to do.


LOVE IT!


----------



## lap (May 30, 2011)

http://ysolda.com/patterns/toys/smith/

This links to a hedgehog pattern I have made. Maybe a little small for the number of needles in the picture but you could either have a family of hedgehogs and sort your needles or you could probably adapt the size.

He's gorgeous anyway.


----------



## lap (May 30, 2011)

Should have checked the pattern before I posted. There are 3 sizes in different weight yarn. I made the middle size so the thicker yarn could work well.

The hedgehog pattern is available thought ravelry
There are free patterns on her site as well.


----------



## noina (Apr 21, 2011)

Free pattern from lionbrand: William the Hedgehog
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/50855.html?r=1


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

When I store my knitting needles what I do is store them in a flower vase and put them near my bed that way if I need a pair of needles I look in there.


----------



## bretay (Apr 9, 2011)

judithw1 said:


> I am from Kansas and then moved to Richmond, VA. We lived in Mission and Shawnee Mission. My husbands father lived in Overland Park at 121st and Roe. He died almost a year ago and we have no relatives left there. We have good friends, but probably won't have a reason to go back there soon.
> 
> It's nice to see someone that knows the area around where we used to live


I have an aunt that used to live at overland park.Her name was Bonnie Hansen.I haven't been able to get in touch with anyone there,So I haven't heard from her in a while.


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello all, I keep my long needles in a vase, my double pointed, crochet hooks, and other small necissities for knitting in plastic square containers that were throw aways from where my husband used to work. I then put these containers in a plastic shoe box or a decorative one and label the outside. My circular needles are in plastic bags, labeled and then put into the same type containers as the others. These are all stored on a shelf in my craft closet.


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks -that's a good idea. Perhaps I'll get some plastic pencil cases that fit in a looseleaf binder---humm


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

Here's a picture of the zippered pencil case with my extra crochet hooks. The same is used for the circular needles. I put all the same size with different lengths of circulars in the same case.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

I love his idea. Can not wait for back to school sales to start. Thank you so much. Kareo.



kareo said:


> Here's a picture of the zippered pencil case with my extra crochet hooks. The same is used for the circular needles. I put all the same size with different lengths of circulars in the same case.


----------



## lulusmommie (May 30, 2011)

For my long needles I use a "Barenjager" Honey Liqueur tin that was available this past Christmas as a promotion. It works well.Craftyjan


----------



## anastasia (Feb 9, 2011)

tongiesue said:


> An old new topic. My name is Sue and I'm from Kansas; been knitting for about 50 years and still learning. I ordered some plastic tubes that are used to store thread for embroidery machines and,lo and behold, they are great for storing my knitting needles. Even the extra long ones.


HI Sue. I'm anastasia and I'm from KS too. Are you from Wichita? I finally got plastic pocket sleeves for my double points and circulars and put each kind in a zipper binder and guess what they fit. I did get cloth holders you roll up for the straight needles and have found out that I can put 3-4 pr in each pocket. Took 2 of them. The smaller ones can get more per pocket. I have them all sorted in order and no that I told you they will probably all fall out the next time I get into them and I will have a mess to clean up. haha  :thumbup:


----------



## ladyblue999 (Apr 9, 2011)

The hedgehog is truly cute!


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Awesome idea! Cute, easy to use - very efficient and ingenious.


----------



## hokodah (Feb 23, 2011)

You will love your time at John Campbell. It is a beautiful part of the country and a very relaxing place to learn and interact with people who love to craft. What class are you taking? I went about 6 yrs ago for spinning. Loved it.
Betty


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

Great idea--all we needed to do is 'talk' about the problem


----------



## BGL (Feb 16, 2011)

GrandmaJudy said:


> The hedgehog is really cute. . . . to keep him from tipping over, put rice or popcorn (unpopped) in his bottom. . . he become a sort of bean bag and will sit up easily. . . . jj


Rather than using rice or popcorn, or any other food for little beasties, I would recommend lead shot, as used in ammunition and other sporting applications. A full-line sport shop will have it, ask if they have any broken bags or might sell small quantities, as it normally comes in 25# bags. A quart bottle of it weighs around 15 pounds, but you won't need anywhere near that much to stabilize your hedgehog. Just sew up a small cloth bag to put it in, so you can slip the bag of shot in the bottom of the hedgehog to keep it from tipping. It isi also used to weight golf club heads, but for that use, I think it is "so many pieces of it" rather than "so many ounces" of it. It comes in quite a few different diameters, the smaller sizes are usually less $ per bag.
And the needle-hedgehog was crocheted, at least the snout part of it - any reason that would be better than knitted?


----------



## newquay (Apr 26, 2011)

I use an old but tall oatmeal box for my tall needles and a wonderful Irish whiskey tin for my short needles. Yes, the whiskey was great -believe it or not I use a capfull in my hot chocolate each night.
The hedgehog is adorable.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Dragonkeeper and everyone else that wants a hedgehog knit pattern: Well... this is a kit and rather expensive. But, it may suit you, and they are cute: http://www.paradisefibers.net/Huggable-Hedgehog-Knitting-Pattern-Kit-p/2633.htm


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Dragonkeeper and everyone else that wants a hedgehog knit pattern: Well... this is a kit and rather expensive. But, it may suit you, and they are cute: http://www.paradisefibers.net/Huggable-Hedgehog-Knitting-Pattern-Kit-p/2633.htm


I have that pattern from my LYS. It was around $6. My Mom confiscated the toy, (so I can't post a pic) but it is a cutie.


----------



## CanadianAngel (May 12, 2011)

Friends;

Needle storage , crochet hooks fit nicely in a cat food jar with screw on lid after washed and it doesnt allow hooks to damage your bag that you carry your projects in either.

As for knitting needles, I wash them every so often, but after that I keep them in a large vase by my chair for easy access .

Works for me, I had thought to use a tupperware bread container but Have arthritus in hand and tough to open some days. 
Canadian Angel


----------



## Katie Largent (Apr 7, 2011)

tongiesue said:


> Hi all, I am from Tonganoxie. I ordered the plastic tubes from Shoppers Rule on line. They are a sturdy plastic with a lid. The hedehog is darling, and, I never thought about the spahetti storage bins. Thanks for all the clever ideas


I went to the Shoppers Rule web-site and couldn't figure out how to look at "plastic tubes." How can I find plastic tubes, and will they have tubes long enough to store long needles?


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I bought mailing tubes, cut them to size - 7" needles in one, 10" in another. I also use toothbrush holders for double pointed. I use a vase for my Harmony needles - I like to show those off!


----------



## Katie Largent (Apr 7, 2011)

nevadalynn said:


> I bought mailing tubes, cut them to size - 7" needles in one, 10" in another. I also use toothbrush holders for double pointed. I use a vase for my Harmony needles - I like to show those off!


I went back to the site and searched for "mailing tubes," and I got no results. Meanwhile I have a question. Do you use one tube for all your 7" needles and another tube for all your 10" needles? That wouldn't help me, as I have several size 1, several size 2, several size 3, several size 4, on and on and ON. The length doesn't matter so much as the needle size, as I have trouble reading the tiny size numbers on the ends of the needles. I tried binding them together by size with rubber bands, but the rubber bands deteriorated and stuck to the needles, so that was a bad idea ... And then there is the sorting problem with the circs, but that is a topic for another day. I don't knit that much anyway. I use my needle sizers as needed. The KnitPicks Namaste circular needle holder might do the trick, but as I said that is a topic for another day!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi, Camilla--they're just "jealous" because you are so organized they aren't. I have 2 sisters, I'm the oldest. When we were growing up, I was neatest one. My mother would close the door to their room because it was always so messy. My oldest daughter is the "messy" one; my youngest the neatest. It would take my oldest daughter 3 days to clean up her room and within the next 2 hrs it was a mess again!! I just closed her door too!! LOL Have a good rest of the week.


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

Love the hedgehog and the spaghetti tin idea. While I am knitting and need a few extra needles on hand this is what I do...my little old dog Jack loves it and doesn't leave my side.


----------



## mozey50 (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a hedgehog pattern somewhere but its not crochet its a knitting pattern similar to stlye shown in your picture if I can find it I will scan and give you a copy if you like
Mozey



dragonkeeper said:


> I plan to do this as soon as I find a good hedgehog pattern. I thought this was too adorable not to do.


----------



## dragonkeeper (Feb 15, 2011)

mozey50 said:


> I have a hedgehog pattern somewhere but its not crochet its a knitting pattern similar to stlye shown in your picture if I can find it I will scan and give you a copy if you like
> Mozey
> 
> 
> ...


That would be wonderful Mozey! Thank you so very much!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Cool, Dragonkeeper. Looks like you scored a hedgehog pattern.


----------



## dragonkeeper (Feb 15, 2011)

I love this fourm!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Jack is so cute!! Is he a long-haired daschund? I had daschund. He was 14 when he passed away.


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

Hi Carlya, Jack is a poodle and Mothers baby he is 13 yrs old and good for his age. Walks about 40 minutes each day


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

I also have a little girl poodle called...you guessed it Jill so we have Jack and Jill and we love them both, they are so cute and they are best mates I will try to send a photo of them with us for you. Me and husband Tony Jack and Jill.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

I also have a Jack and Jill they will be three in August. Now my Jack and Jill are Black Lab. Love my babies. They are rescue puppy and had to be named before I took them home. Unprepared that what I came up with.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for getting back to me. Have a nice rest of the week.
Carlyta


----------



## barbiej1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi, I store my long straight needles in wine carriers.The ones that are cardboard and usually have a stylish design on them. they have a built in handle to pick them up. I also have some in a vase on my desk. I think they are prettier then flowers. 
I store my circulars in cheap plastic file folders. I think I got them at walmart. they come in nice cheerful colors. I use the stickers that come with them to write down the sizes so I can easily find one when I need them. My DP's are in a rectangular shaped tin. Goodness! I'm tired just typing this. Can't forget my nickel plated circulars from knit picks that I keep in their own zippered bag that they came in. Yikes I have a lot of needles!


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

While we are talking of needle, can any one tell me were the circle needles with the wire that is not plastic come from. I love them so. I sure the one I have come from an estate sale.


----------



## pamwinne (May 4, 2011)

Betty White said:


> judithw1 said:
> 
> 
> > I am from Kansas and then moved to Richmond, VA. We lived in Mission and Shawnee Mission. My husbands father lived in Overland Park at 121st and Roe. He died almost a year ago and we have no relatives left there. We have good friends, but probably won't have a reason to go back there soon.
> ...


I'm in Chester, just south of Richmond. I actually learned to knit at the Knitting Basket before my first child was born, and he'll be 18 in October. I haven't been in the store in ages, but want to go back soon. I've never been to the Yarn Lounge, but want to try that as well.


----------



## shaney63 (Nov 30, 2011)

tongiesue said:


> An old new topic. My name is Sue and I'm from Kansas; been knitting for about 50 years and still learning. I ordered some plastic tubes that are used to store thread for embroidery machines and,lo and behold, they are great for storing my knitting needles. Even the extra long ones.


I'm also from Kansas... Wichita here 

I store my straights and dpns in a pretty silk roll up pouch. I store my circulars in a 13 pocket expanding check file I bought at OfficeMax. Each pocket has the size listed. I keep my circulars in the original plastic baggy, so this system is nice for organizing them in something portable.

http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/477072/Office-Depot-Brand-Poly-Expanding-File/?cm_mmc=Mercent-_-Google-_-Filing_and_Storage-_-477072-%7Bcopy:IQ_PE%7D&mr:trackingCode=AB500D1B-EC81-DE11-B7F3-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Instead of rubber bands, get a bunch of those keychains----the plastic coil bracelet ones---at the 99-cent store. Cut off the metal parts and cut the plastic long enough to go around your ndls several times. I got 4 coils out of one bracelet....
You can get mailing tubes from the US Post Office


Katie Largent said:


> nevadalynn said:
> 
> 
> > I bought mailing tubes, cut them to size - 7" needles in one, 10" in another. I also use toothbrush holders for double pointed. I use a vase for my Harmony needles - I like to show those off!
> ...


----------



## broadsue (Dec 29, 2012)

PRINGLE TUBES, USE THEM FOR ARTIST BRUSHES,MAKEUP BRUSHES,KNITTING NEEDLES,KEEPING BOOTS UPRIGHT,COTTON REELS,BUTTONS....YOU CAN WRAP THEM IN COLOURFUL PAPER, PAINT THEM ETC AND OF COURSE EAT THE CONTENTS FIRST!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Great idea!


----------



## dotmo (Oct 24, 2011)

Loads of great ideas here, I must talk them through with DH and see what we can come up with. Tempted to buy the Namaste one but feel guilty not trying a cheaper solution first!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

judyzazu said:


> I posted my knitting and crocheting organizer a few weeks back but thought I'd add it to all of your wonderful ideas for organizing our craft goodies.
> It's just homemade from dollar fabric from WalMart but it holds just about everything!


This is great but did you make pockets for the circulars on the back of the pockets in front?

I use one of those metal cube things that connect with plastic holders and just put the needles thru the holes and just let them dangle, but the straights are still a problem.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

newquay said:


> I use an old but tall oatmeal box for my tall needles and a wonderful Irish whiskey tin for my short needles. Yes, the whiskey was great -believe it or not I use a capfull in my hot chocolate each night.
> The hedgehog is adorable.


Sounds wonderful would it work in hot tea?


----------

